# Nissan Sentra 2004 1.8 60k mile service



## kalycs (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I have 60K miles on my sentra, can you please guide me what the thing that are included for the 60k mile service.

Thanks

Kalycs


----------



## ArtNismo (Oct 7, 2008)

Coolant Flush, Transmission Flush, Air fliter change, Brake inspection (change pads & turn rotor if needed, change brake fluid if needed), Maybe Oil Change.
But I recommend to check your Service Manual of your car.


----------



## kalycs (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi ArtNismo

Thanks for the reply,
I looked in my Owner's manual but coudn't find any related to services,
could you pls. guide me where can I find the Service Manual for Nissan Sentra 2004 1.8 model.

Thanks

Kalycs


----------

